# Fahaka not eating/FH breeding help



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

So my fahaka puffer hasn't eaten for 2 weeks now apart from a few snails I've left in to make sure he eats. Water changes are done every week (30%) and params are normal. He's sulked before after I've pissed him off from moves/dropping him/showing him a mirror, but will still eat and come out after 2-3 days. But I didn't do anything this time to piss him off and he just stopped eating on his own. Now he just sits buried in the corner in the sand.

Diet is mostly shrimp/prawn/snails. 

Any help/ideas to do are appreciated. He's really getting on my nerves not swimming around and being playful.


Also. Flowerhorns just laid eggs for the 5th time. Anything I can do to try and get them to survive? Didn't watch her lay them this time so don't know what the male did. So far he's 0-4. Can I tell from the colour of the eggs? More are clear instead of white this time (90%-10%). I'm not trying to breed them as they are in a community tank, just wondering because it's fun to watch and would be interesting if they could protect fry in there.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

What are your parameters specifically? In both aquariums.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

i would bump up the water changes, add salt, and try feeding your fahaka muscles. muscles are the one food my fahaka loves and will always eat, i normally get the new zealand half shelled green muscles( they normally sell them at tnt or super store). the other option is live cray fish. i found my fahaka got picky as it grew past 12 inches


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i have had the same experience before. do you have any fish in there with your puffer? mine went 3 weeks and then boom hungry hungry hippo came alive. mine has a diet of raw prawn with the shell & clams from j&l.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

how big your fH now ? ph ?
if the female too small, she may not ready yet, and the male too! or they dont like both! sometime need take few more times, good luck! usually the eggs is clear the first day, after 2 day most the eggs will turn a little dark( will see 2 eye ) , 3 day wil see have a small tail and eye, 4 days will fry! 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...ade-golden-flowerhorn-matching-breeding-2622/


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Thought I would update and answer the questions I thought I already did but I guess not lol.

All the parameters are changed now and I don't have time to get it checked. But stuff seems to be working out alright. I ended up redecorating and moving tanks so all the water was dumped and new water bought in. The fahaka was still being pissy. So with nothing to lose and to save space I moved him into my 90g, which was the last place I can remember him being happy (like 5 months ago). So far he's eaten the few baby snails I threw in while dumpiung that tank and is swimming around with a smile. Still a little shy and havn't gotten around to new foods yet. But looking good.

As for the FH, the eggs died again. Might just try and raise them in a smaller tank next time to avoid the territory bullying that comes with it. The male is 9", and the famale 7". I don't care if they breed again even, but I think it would be kind of cool having a few hundred mini flowerhorns rippind around.

Ben, there were no fish with him for the first week then I threw in a jaguar that was being bullied in the other tank for a week, the nothing again on the third week when jaguar went back. But as you said, 3 weeks and things seem to be turning. It definitely gave me hope about him turning around.

New question though:
My puffer would occasionally freak out and swim as fast as he could and run into everything over this period. It would last anywhere from 15-30 seconds then he would just go lay in his corner again (usually with a new/bigger cut on his lip). I saw him do it 7-10 times over the 3 weeks. Has anyone ever had this problem or heard of it?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm, i wonder does he get spooked by something?? My Fahaka will act pissed off once ive done her water change, and moved everything around. they are a very moody fish at times. For example, my fahaka, will bite chunks of wood of her Driftwood & if she doesnt like that, she will attack the fake plants. I dont think there is anything to be concerned of yet, but if you want, drop me a private msg, we can chat over the phone if you want.


----------

